# essbesteck als angelköder...?



## zanderzahn (22. Juli 2007)

hallo boardies, 

habe mal in einer ausgabe des blinkers gelesen, daß man aus löffelstielen (oder messer) meerforellenblinker machen kann: passend absägen, ecken rund feilen und zwei löcher rein (für die sprengringe).

danach mit wasserfestem sekundenkleber auf einer seite mit farbpartikeln oder glitter "tunen" und fertig ist das teil...

habs nie ausprobiert, aber jetzt einen angler kennengelernt, der aus einem löffel nen blinker gebaut hat (nicht der stiel, sondern der breite teil)
- war mit ihm los und der hat nen hecht drangehabt - leider nicht rausgeholt - aber das war echt nicht schlecht: das ding läuft super im wasser!!!#6

wer kann ähnliches berichten???

- fängt der high-tec-mit-holofolie-nochsoteure-superblinker nicht mehr fisch, sondern nur die angler in den läden???

-lasst mal hören...


----------



## Angler-Horsti (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

ich habe einen bekannten, der sich aus dem stiel eines teelöffels einen Strömungsblinker baute, und angeblich fing er sogar eine Bachforelle...


----------



## holle (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

yupp, die alten bundeswehrlöffel und -gabeln eignen sich wunderbar von der form her


----------



## zanderzahn (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

suche noch nen top wallerköder fürs spinnfischen...

- die idee: zwei oder drei löffel hintereinander geschaltet - das macht ordentlich rabatz im wasser und wird auch beim auftreffen auf die wasseroberfläche ordentlich knallen...:m... soll ja die waller locken, wenns beim aufschlag knallt...


----------



## holle (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

wieso hintereinander? |kopfkrat

mit fetten sprengringen übereinander gelegt ist besser und lauter. :m


----------



## Janbr (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

Muss man nicht besser Fischbesteck nehmen :m


----------



## Angler-Horsti (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

Ich habe eine Idee:  wie wäre es denn, wenn du aus irgent einer Art Suppenlöffel eine xxl blinker machst?

man könnte ja auch zwei hintereinander knüpfen...

wär mal nen versuch wert...=) <grinzety>


----------



## marca (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

Meinen ersten Pollack in Irland habe ich mit einem Messerstiel von Martinair gefangen.


----------



## zanderzahn (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

...eins steht fest - wenn meine frau bald mal nicht da ist, werd ich in der besteckschublade aufräumen...:q

-sie kann was neues kaufen gehn und ist glücklich - ich hab neue köder - 
besser gehts doch gar nicht...#6


----------



## Angler-Horsti (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> ...eins steht fest - wenn meine frau bald mal nicht da ist, werd ich in der besteckschublade aufräumen...:q




|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> ...eins steht fest - wenn meine frau bald mal nicht da ist, werd ich in der besteckschublade aufräumen...:q


Das ist die große heimliche Angst der meinen, aber da an das Edelbesteck gehe ich lieber nicht ran, ihr WMF ist heilig |rolleyes :g #d #d
Hab gestern gerade schöne schwere Eislöffel bei plus gesehen, 2x 6er Pack gekauft. Rat mal, wer da bei mir auf Beutezug geht. 
Eine Packung kann ich ja großzügig abgeben. :m :q :q :q


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> ...eins steht fest - wenn meine frau bald mal nicht da ist, werd ich in der besteckschublade aufräumen...:q
> 
> -sie kann was neues kaufen gehn und ist glücklich - ich hab neue köder -
> besser gehts doch gar nicht...#6


 
dann nimm wenigstens auch das gute Silberbesteck von Oma damit das auch mal zu was nütze ist |supergri


----------



## zanderzahn (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

@wallerschreck

dann kann ich gleich mit ihrem kompletten schmuckset angeln gehen und
vor der tour die scheidungspapiere unterschreiben..........#q


----------



## Fangnix (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

Hier bei Lurebuilding101 gibt es auch einen Artikel über den Blinkerbau aus Esslöffeln. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt Englisch...

Gruß


----------



## Angler-Horsti (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

na vielen dank, nu werd ich auch noch in den Ferien an meine harte Schulzeit erinnert:v:v


nein, ma ernst, is echt cool, werd ma meinen Bruder dazu versklaven, mir das zu übersetzen...:vik::vik::vik:



gruß,

                           JOHANNES


----------



## Fangnix (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

Hab mir jetzt auch ma 2 Blinker ausm Ess- bzw. Teelöffel gebaut. Einfacher gehts kaum: Stiel ab, 2 Löcher gebohrt, alle scharfen Kanten abgeschliffen, Sprengringe ran, an die eine Seiten 'n Haken und an die andere 'n Wirbel und fertig.
Hier is der, den ich aus einem Esslöffel gemacht habe:




Mein Teelöffelblinker lebte keine 5 Stunden und schon hängt er im Baum  , daher davon kein Foto.
War nämlich heut an der Wümme, um zu versuchen ein paar Barsche mit 'nem Wurmbündel unter 'ner Pose driftent zu fangen. Als dies jedoch nicht so wirklich gelingen wollte, dachte ich, warum nicht ma den kleinen Blinker testen.
Naja, mein Gerät bestand aus 'ner leichten 2,10 Spinnrute und 18er Schnur, eben zum Barschfischen. Der Blinker war schon ein wenig groß, eher ein kleiner Hechtblinker als ein Forellen- oder Barschblinker. Lief recht gut, wenn man ihn mit der Stömung fische. Gegen die Strömung gefischt fing er an sich zu drehen.
Nach einigen Würfen dann ein Nachläufer der kurz for meinen Füßen sich zum Beißen entschloss. Da ich aber ja nur 18er Schnur hatte, kam der Anschlag im Maul des Fisches, wahrscheinlich Hechtlein, nicht an und nach 'ner Sekunde oder so war er wieder weg. Immerhin, dachte ich, der Blinker funktioniert! Beim nächsten Wurf traf ich dann aber einen überhängenden Baum am gegenüberliegenden Ufer und dort hängt nun der Blinker samt Stahlvorfach, wahrscheinlich bis zum Samtnimmerleinstag...

Gruß


----------



## zanderzahn (1. August 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

@fangnix

sieht super aus das teil!!!

bin leider selber noch nicht dazu gekommen zu basteln...#d

schade... im gegenüberliegenden baum wird auch auf dauer nix beißen...:q

kenne das problem nur zu gut!!!


----------



## butje_hh (1. August 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

Bei langstieliegen Eislöffeln braucht man nur den Stiel etwas kürzen und hat einen langen und schmalen Blinker. Folien zum blinkerbau gibt es doch in jedem Angelgeschäft. Falls das nicht genug glitzert gehen auch Straßsteinchen von Schatzis Gürtel,*gg aber nicht erwischen lassen:q
Hab mal so einen mit roten und weißen Längsstreifen gebastelt, gab am Forellenpuff nen 52er Zander


----------



## zanderzahn (1. August 2007)

*AW: essbesteck als angelköder...?*

...am forellenteich nen zander???

guter see, wenns da auch zander gibt...:m


----------

